# Obama Bans Importation of Historic M1 Garands



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Obama through an executive order has robbed collectors and enthusiasts the chance to have a true American icon and legend - the M1 Garand. You can watch a video and sign a petition protesting yet another stupid decision from the most liberal anti gun president our country has ever had the misfortune to endure.

Help stop Barack's Bullet Ban | National Association for Gun Rights


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah OK, but it would be nice if the word 'continuous' was spelled right on the petition... looks kinda amateurish.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

What Executive Order? I can't find one. http://www.whitehouse.gov/briefing-room/presidential-actions/executive-orders
None of the media articles I've read on this subject have mentioned an executive order, its always "the Obama administration" or State Department.

It appears to me that it is the State Department (Hillary) that is pushing this.

U.S. Senator Jon Tester


----------

